
Ask HN: Any Inbox UI Alternative App or Gmail Addon? - limonkufu
The time has come. What will you do that just love the inbox ui when it is gone? I know gmail has most of the inbox features now but the main focus of UI is very different and I can&#x27;t stand it. What will (or have done already) you do after April 2nd.
======
CtrlAltEngage
Commenting because I'm also struggling to find a decent replacement

